# Is my gerbil dying? PLEASE HELP



## Gshackles28 (Nov 3, 2018)

I went in to clean her cage today and she was breathing heavily and rocking forward and back, her fur was puffed up and her eyes were half closed. She's only 2 years old, do you think she's coming towards the end?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

IM sorry to hear this . The best thing to do is contact a vet .


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

You need to consult a vet asap.


----------

